# Anyone excited for gun season?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Its only 8 days away!! This will be my second year in a row hunting Rifle in PA. I'm excited  Ohio shotgun just wasn't doing it for me, in fact I was killing all my deer with the bow so I didn't need to face the orange army. Rifle season has brought back my excitement in gun season


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I can't wait for gun season. I got a new 20 guage slug gun for the occasion. My 12 guage was getting heavier as I'm getting older. Gonna have our standard fish fry on Sunday night, then the hunts begin. Staying all week, as usual. Having neck vertebrae fusion surgery the week after, so I better harvest a deer or two. I actually postponed the surgery due to deer week.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> My 12 guage was getting heavier as I'm getting older. Having neck vertebrae fusion surgery the week after, so I better harvest a deer or two. I actually postponed the surgery due to deer week.


Damn guns and boots both seem to collect and store gravity as they age, not sure how that happens.
Good luck on the surgery, hope it improves whatever issues you suffer from, and sorry you have to endure it. Certainly not something to look forward to.
I look forward to hunting but it is not the same since we lost access to our hunting property, and with it our whole hunting camp set up. Several hundred acres sold and leased and gone, that fast, after 30+ years of camp for some of the guys. What a change in feeling and anticipation as opening day nears when you head into it without the 'gang'. ( Guess it beats neck fusion surgery). Going to have to find some suitable hunting land to buy, I guess. Not many weeks in the year more enjoyable than hunt camp with the group and the times that the kids get brought up thru it. Need to fix this soon.
Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am happy with one in the freezer...not the same this year at my place...I think the neighbors dogs have been in the woods and moved the deer off it....I hope there is some action on the neighbors to push some back on mine.....could use one more for the freezer 
be safe out there who ever is going


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I won't be able to go until Wednesday, I hope there is one left.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

This is the first year that I am not that pumped up actually. I too lost my spot of sixteen years last winter. I did manage a really nice buck this year at a new spot but it is kind of crowded.

Headed to wv tomorrow for their gun season. I agree, get to hunt with a grown up gun like WV and PA makes it more fun. I am guessing I will get the opening day jitters next Sunday night though as it gets closer.

Welcome to the 20 gauge club Het. Been killing deer in Ohio with a 20 gauge loaded with partition golds for years now.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Not excited yet...used to love hunting opening day with dad and his buddies, but I've since grown up and have a real job. Haven't hunted opening day in 5 years because I have to burn 2 days because its the first day after a holiday. I'll be out Friday, Saturday, and Sunday like the last 5 years.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i like bow hunting but i like the feeling of gun season. on saturday and sunday before gun season there are trucks and campers with four wheelers and trailers traveling to there favorite spots. then there are the people waiting until 4 oclock on sunday afternoon to sight there guns. it is a good feeling when this time of year is here even though my dad has passed away i thank god he has stored these traditions in my life so i have the oppurtunity to do this with my son.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think that me finally getting to hunt private land after all those years of the public shootout at mosquito, the grand river and shenago makes it better. plus i get to kill with the Ruger .300 win mag. it might be overkill, but lets face it, a dead deer is dead deer... i bought it years ago for an elk hunt that never happened, but i couldnt get rid of it because it was my fathers favorite cartridge. ill also be hunting shenago public hunting in ohio the last weekend with my uncle. i still got one ohio tag left to fill and its always a good weekend out at my uncles house. 20 gage huh? looks like i have a reason to buy another shotgun.lol.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ez, I have a savage m220 bolt action slug gun. It looks and feels like a rifle. It has the accutrigger and is a rifle platform. The bolt is a little clunky but with the right ammo it is and has proven to me to be a solid 125 yard killer.

The only problem is of course the right ammo is a little pricey. I have a Nikon 3x9 on it. If you want to do some coyote calling this winter at mosquito I can bring it along for you to check out,

Whenever my wife and I hunt together she reaches for it now and hands me her 11-87.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Ain't real excited . Most of my places are community private land and might as well be public . Spots that rarely see people will get driven out daily and by the end of the week there won't be any deer around . When I do gun hunt I take a 20 gauge tho.....shooting hornady SSTs I. Its deadly


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

H&R single shot heavy barrel heavy gun to tote around but the hornandys seem to like it alot but not the deer cant wait until monday


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I`am just not as into it this year,last year the farm across the road was logged off. This summer the landowner pretty much had the overgrown pasture and farm fields cleared for bio grass thus pretty much ruining our little bit of heaven.The farm was logged off by a certain ethnic group last fall,this fall that same group moved in and put ladder stands up everywhere that my boys and I used our climbers over the years not to mention putting one ladder stand less than 50 yards were we have our one ladder stand. now I happen to be from that ethnic group many years ago and I`am not stirring the pot.Simple put I`am down right disgusted by it all!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Kind of excited but not really. I prob won't get out during gun week due to school and work. Have not hunted deer in 5 seasons due to moving and school. But planing on hunting deer or ducks dec 15. That's the day I graduate from Kent State. Now just trying to find a job  rather be in the woods or water than walking for graduation.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sort-of,

My daughter-in-law decided to hunt again this year, just her second time.

I had her down at the property yesterday showing her around and having her shoot the 20 ga H&R Ultra slugster I got for her. She did pretty well with around 4" group at 100 yds. She is such a little thing that I really need to shorten the stock a couple of inches for her.

When I took her two years ago she went with me on an apprentice license. This year I asked for her to take the hunter safety course and get a regular license if she wanted to continue hunting. She did, said she got a 96% on the test, told me she missed the question about pointing a loaded gun at the father-in-law

So this year may be the first time she hunts alone in one of the ground blinds. We'll decide later on how we both feel about that.

I am feeling a little more excitement this year through her.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm the most excited I have been in years. We stopped having our deer camp as some guys got older, etc. My buddy bought a 96 acre property in Pike county with a cabin and shleter house last year and we are starting our deer camp back up this year. We are all so excited we can't stand it....can't wait to get down there Saturday and set up camp. Don't care so much about the hunting, although we think it will be good too!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Not to excited for gun season as I am a terrible shot with the gun, running deer and me do not mix well. I have on the other hand filled my allowed anterless tags and my buck tag so I only have one doe tag left and hope to fill it this weekend. I have 3 days off work next week and look forward to dogging for whomever in my group is a moaner. I have been very lucky this season and one more good morning, maybe thanksgiving morning, finish it up. Get back to fishing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> Not to excited for gun season as I am a terrible shot with the gun, running deer and me do not mix well.


You are permitted to shoot a deer with a gun that is standing still


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking forward to the opening day this year probably a bit more than I have in recent years because my 16 year old has the day off school so he will be out as well. I have really reached that point in life where I look forward to the boys doing more of the killing. We will both be carrying muzzleloaders and hunting on my property. While there are a decent number of deer in the general area we just have not really been seeing a lot of deer on our property the last few years, particular during this stage of the season. We went out the last couple of mornings (youth season) and saw nothing on Saturday and 8 does on Sunday, nothing in range. It would be nice to put another deer in the freezer and canner.

Most years on our place it is somewhat peaceful with a few hunters on bordering property being respectful of boundaries and safety although we have had a few issues over the years. Hopefully this is another uneventful year in that respect.

Good luck to all and, more importantly, be safe!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> You are permitted to shoot a deer with a gun that is standing still


It sounds like my shooting skills are on par with Weekender#1's, which is why I never take shots any more at a running deer.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not at all. I have to hunt public property this year and not looking forward to the pumpkin army. Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Not at all. I have to hunt public property this year and not looking forward to the pumpkin army. Wish me luck everyone.


I stopped hunting deer for so many years due to only having public to hunt...just not worth it....you never know who you are in the woods with


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

I see some people complaining about public lands. Thing of it is...we in Ohio are fortunate to have quality public hunting and quite a bit of it. Also if hunting public land doesn't work for you then you need to knock on doors. There is one way to get private land to hunt and that is ask. I have been told no 100's of times but I have been told yes a lot too....and I have some nice places to hunt because of the leg work. Also use your counties auditor site to search for the landowners of properties...saves a lot of gas!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes,I am!!!! Got everything ready to go just need to find some room in the freezer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Now I'm getting excited. Heading to pa in the morning... Already packed, rifle is zeroed at 100 and I'm ready to kill some venison.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

ezbite said:


> Now I'm getting excited. Heading to pa in the morning... Already packed, rifle is zeroed at 100 and I'm ready to kill some venison.


Good luck Tom. Better get a big one!!

P.s. I'm experimenting with a new flavor of hot sauce soon, I'll send you a bottle when I'm done. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Not really excited about gun at all, it messes up bow hunting.
Actually last year I almost gave up hunting completely. I'm just getting older and it's just harder to do. I bought a crossbow this year and that added some some spark and renewed interest.
This will be one of the few opening days of gun season that I've missed in the last 35 years of gun hunting. My hunting partner and I aren't going to go out until the weekend.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I am - first time in 9 yrs I get to hunt with both sons due to their military commitments. I don't even care if I get one.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably not heading out for the opener. We have a spot locally that is 5 minutes from home for the first time this year. Bow only. With that and no drama in dealing with sharing our hunting spot down south has made for an enjoyable fall. Plus the Erie walleye has been hot for us so I do not miss it at all really. Be safe guys. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

All is ready. Ill be in the woods by 6. Can't wait. Maybe I get one, maybe not. That's ok. It'll be nice to relax in the woods. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

No offense to anyone here but IMO and with past experiences, the gun season brings out the worst hunters. Even when I hunted on posted private or leased land, there were always hunters there without permission. Therefore I only bow hunt now.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Lungbuster said:


> I see some people complaining about public lands. Thing of it is...we in Ohio are fortunate to have quality public hunting and quite a bit of it. Also if hunting public land doesn't work for you then you need to knock on doors. There is one way to get private land to hunt and that is ask. I have been told no 100's of times but I have been told yes a lot too....and I have some nice places to hunt because of the leg work. Also use your counties auditor site to search for the landowners of properties...saves a lot of gas!


You obviously have not hunted where I was today. I was at Leesville and saw 11 hunters in two hours. I was half a mile from the road, about as far as you could get.

I left out of fear......


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Was on my way back to my truck yesterday and I unloaded the gun about 50 feet from the truck. Heard 4 shots from a group across the street and had 9 does runnin full out straight at me. They passed me within 20 feet on both sides. By the time I racked the gun closed, there was a chance at one of the last 2. As soon as they heard that chamber snap shut they all jump into heavy cover and were gone. I promptly went home and cleaned my shorts! Man I love hunting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I sat in the woods yesterday for all but about an hour and saw a grand total of 2 does, barely out of range and not in a safe shooting direction. I nearly got a shot at a coyote which was the highlight of my hunting.

My boy was out as well and he saw 4 does total, 2 were deer that I had pushed from a small woods on my way back in at lunchtime. He did bag a nice doe in the late afternoon. He made a very nice 100 yard shot on her. I was happy for him and it helps fill the freezer.

Not much shooting around my area. I am on private land but I can see a few of the bordering properties. We didn't see a single hunter all day and not many shots sounded all that close. I am not sure if that is because guys have filled tags already or if they have lost a bit of interest since the numbers have been lower in our area the last few years.

A great day to be in the woods though.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't see one deer yesterday......


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We were surprised to see less hunters in our area of public land than usual. Saw 7 other hunters, but usually see 10-15 in this area. Heard about half the number of shots as well, even on the private land that borders the area we hunt! 

Had a 4 pointer walk up on me about 8 am. It was 20yds away and hadn't seen me yet, had the gun up and ready. There was a small grape vine crossing its chest when I shot. Of course, I hit the grape vine! 

Fortunately, it ran towards my dad and he shot it before it hit the private land. Only deer I saw all day.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I was excited got down to camp Sunday afternoon had dinner with the group sat around and shot the breeze went out Monday morning only able to shoot a doe I let another guy hunt my stand since he has been traveling for work and had not had time to get his stand up. Took my hang on seat clipped it on to a tree 9am a doe came across me at 85 yards and the ml dropped her in her tracks! After I thought about it I should have let her walk.... Not enough room in the freezer for more so I had to leave camp last night and go back to work


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I'm the most excited I have been in years. We stopped having our deer camp as some guys got older, etc. We are all so excited we can't stand it....can't wait to get down there Saturday and set up camp. Don't care so much about the hunting, although we think it will be good too!


I remember this feeling but haven't quite felt it in years. We used to have 13-14 guys going to camp and hunting on over 200 ac. when it first began maybe 40 yrs ago. Most of them went to drink,(I drank a 'couple' beers!) 
I was the serious hunter and usually brought home a nice buck. They called me a 'legend' but wasn't too difficult to figure out(they never knew it) but I used them as dogs to push the deer to me! Man, were some of those guys "characters"! We roughed it, outdoors by a firepit, old falling down barn to sleep in with no heat, guys passing bean/beer gas all night gagging their neighbors!! More chile consumed than you could imagine! Over the years, this evolved to a couple diehards, a warm cabin, and campers. My kids got to come after this transition and learned to hunt deer on the property. One still goes but the other one has no interest. Now with most of the guys gone to the happy hunting ground in the sky, the cabin burnt to the ground, and the camper "skinned", it just ain't the same place-or the great event it once was!! Haven't been there this week, I have another much closer spot. Saw some does and a couple bucks this morning but they were just across the property line and I let them walk. I must be getting old......


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

I started out all pumped for bow and gun season.bow started hot and was seeing a lot of deer but,the bucks stayed just out of range.gun season came in and seemed like the deer disappeared.i finally scored on a good 8 pt today.so the season didn't turn out to bad after all.


----------

